# A 10/10 girl wants to meet me?? No way!



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is random, but it's been over a month since I've logged into my pof.com account, so I logged in earlier today. I noticed I had a few 'meet me' notices and I checked to look. After looking at the last girl, I was shocked to see how stunning she was. I looked over her profile to make sure she wasn't a fake. Her pics and biography information looked legit to me. here is her pic:










This is the hottest girl Ive seen on pof so far! I'm too scared to message her. Im afraid I might come off as desperate and Im sure she gets many messages from guys.

Now Im not superficial, I do care about more than just looks, but in this case, it's looks


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oops wrong forum, can this be moved to *Dating, Relationships and Virginity* ........


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Go for it, don't be scared dude....


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Does a 'meet me' mean they want to see you in real life? If so definitely go for it. 

Though I'd be skeptical with a chick like that online until you actually see them face to face to make sure they're not a catfish or trying to fraud you.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

A.A said:


> Go for it, don't be scared dude....


Im not scared, I'm terrified lol. I always fail when it comes to stuff like this. Ive messaged many girls who want to meet me but then they eventually ignore me


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

You should just go for it the worst thing she can say no! its better then wondering what could of happened.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

damn dude that chick is bad af. ill impregnate her with the quickness  . lol. 

you arent a bad looking dude though. no lie. go for it homie. i hope you smash that. yeah try to set something up. dont talk . the more you talk the higher the risk of you messing that up.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Shinobi1001 said:


> Im not scared, I'm terrified lol. I always fail when it comes to stuff like this. Ive messaged many girls who want to meet me but then they eventually ignore me


If she's a real person and not some kind of troll/parody/sock puppet account she's hot as hell not gonna lie dude, take a chance and try to make things happen, who knows it may blossom into something bigger. I'd tip my hat to any SASer who manages to find some kind of happiness out of this god awful dumpy website. Good luck....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

shes cute


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> You should just go for it the worst thing she can say no! its better then wondering what could of happened.


It would be regretful if i did just ignore her. I just need to man up and do it!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Bro. After a quick google image search, The woman in that picture is linked to a MFC girl named "InnocentDoll"


Granted, you could be talking to the real McCoy but be weary, this could also be a catfish.

I also found a PHub video featuring a girl that looks a lot like the one in the picture you posted.


Be Safe bro.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

andretti said:


> damn dude that chick is bad af. ill impregnate her with the quickness  . lol.
> 
> you arent a bad looking dude though. no lie. go for it homie. i hope you smash that. yeah try to set something up. dont talk . the more you talk the higher the risk of you messing that up.


Lol, yeah I can see why you would want to, because i would want to as well. Ive never had success on meeting up with anyone from any dating site, but I do have to try sometime. Its just beautiful girls intimidate me so much, I need to stop putting them on a pedestal. I don't know if Im ready


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Bro. After a quick google image search, The woman in that picture is linked to a MFC girl named "InnocentDoll"
> 
> Granted, you could be talking to the real McCoy but be weary, this could also be a catfish.
> 
> ...


Oh I think you're right, they do look similar. How did you do your google image search? I did a search but only pictures of other random girls showed up. I gotta know your skills


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

What I'm wondering is who's leg that is in the foreground. There's no way it could be hers at that angle. Maybe someone was lying on the ground next to her and had their leg up and bent in half. It looks huge too, but it's probably just an illusion. Maybe it's a big, flesh colored pillow ,who knows.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

gumballhead said:


> What I'm wondering is who's leg that is in the foreground. There's no way it could be hers at that angle. Maybe someone was lying on the ground next to her and had their leg up and bent in half. It looks huge too, but it's probably just an illusion. Maybe it's a big, flesh colored pillow ,who knows.


Omg that's the first thing I was thinking. What is up with that leg there? I kept trying to attach it to the girl but that isn't working, so then I was thinking it wasn't a leg but it really looks like a leg. It must be someone else's leg. This is going to drive me nuts what is that!


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

losthismarbles said:


> Omg that's the first thing I was thinking. What is up with that leg there? I kept trying to attach it to the girl but that isn't working, so then I was thinking it wasn't a leg but it really looks like a leg. It must be someone else's leg. This is going to drive me nuts what is that!


Maybe that's the drawback, she has a giant leg growing out of her torso. She has a pretty face, but that extra leg might get in the way.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

andretti said:


> damn dude that chick is bad af. ill *impregnate *her with the *quickness*  . lol.
> 
> you arent a bad looking dude though. no lie. go for it homie. i hope you smash that. yeah try to set something up. dont talk . the more you talk the higher the risk of you messing that up.


wTF.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

gumballhead said:


> Maybe that's the drawback, she has a giant leg growing out of her torso. She has a pretty face, but that extra leg might get in the way.


It's looks more like it's coming out of her arm though. Maybe she's got an extra arm coming out of her arm. Like she's got kind of a praying mantis thing going on there.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

gumballhead said:


> What I'm wondering is who's leg that is in the foreground. There's no way it could be hers at that angle. Maybe someone was lying on the ground next to her and had their leg up and bent in half. It looks huge too, but it's probably just an illusion. Maybe it's a big, flesh colored pillow ,who knows.





losthismarbles said:


> Omg that's the first thing I was thinking. What is up with that leg there? I kept trying to attach it to the girl but that isn't working, so then I was thinking it wasn't a leg but it really looks like a leg. It must be someone else's leg. This is going to drive me nuts what is that!


This made me laugh. It's her leg crossed over to her other side. Go do it in the mirror.

Men and their simple minds...


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Miss Scarletta said:


> This made me laugh. It's her leg crossed over to her other side. Go do it in the mirror.
> 
> Men and their simple minds...


No it's clearly a lady with mantis arms. >=|


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

losthismarbles said:


> No it's clearly a lady with mantis arms. >=|


I..uh...whatever helps you sleep at night. :serious:


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Miss Scarletta said:


> This made me laugh. It's her leg crossed over to her other side. Go do it in the mirror.
> 
> Men and their simple minds...


Sorry, I don't have a lot of experience sitting in a position like that, for obvious reasons. I think by simple, you mean observant. :smile2:


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

losthismarbles said:


> No it's clearly a lady with mantis arms. >=|


i agree and i still stand by my original comment @EmotionlessThug. 
i want to impregnate the mantis arm lady.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

andretti said:


> i agree and i still stand by my original comment @EmotionlessThug.
> i want to impregnate the mantis arm lady.


Not going to lie that's kind of creepy. You do know that female mantis often devour their mate after they are done with them?


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

gumballhead said:


> Sorry, I don't have a lot of experience sitting in a position like that, for obvious reasons. I think by simple, you mean observant. :smile2:


If that's what you want it to mean then that's exactly what it means. Yes.


----------



## realLIFE (Oct 29, 2015)

I think you, and everyone here, even me, knows that you are an emotional, and caring person. This girl either has read something that she likes about you, or is attracted to you. I believe it is a combination of both. Why would keep yourself from her? She inquired you. I think also, that a lot of us here do not like being rejected, or ignored, so why would you do it to her? Girls, women, but more in a cupcake fashion than a wedding cake fashion, if you get what I am saying. I would just start with a stupid joke, that is just me though.. something like, seriously? out of every guy you are going to get my hopes up lol jp.. then I would mention something about her profile I liked (even if I didn't, you have to get your foot it, no major fib though that may bite you in the ***) and just say that you would like to get to know her better. Then give her the days that you are free. That is just what I would do. Either way, I do not believe anyone likes to be ignored. Good luck!!


----------



## realLIFE (Oct 29, 2015)

realLIFE said:


> Girls, women,* love compliments*, but more in a cupcake fashion than a wedding cake fashion, if you get what I am saying.


My bad, left that out.. but good luck!!


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

losthismarbles said:


> Not going to lie that's kind of creepy. You do know that female mantis often devour their mate after they are done with them?


of course i do dont even care. well worth it to me.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Miss Scarletta said:


> If that's what you want it to mean then that's exactly what it means. Yes.


That's good for a second there I thought you wuz callin' me a dum dum.:con


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint, but a "meet me" means nothing on POF. I have like 50 "meet mes" on there, but when you actually message them, it leads to nothing. It's similar to a like on OkCupid.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Id be extremely suspicious.... I dont think shes a 10 tho... more like 8.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

gumballhead said:


> What I'm wondering is who's leg that is in the foreground. There's no way it could be hers at that angle. Maybe someone was lying on the ground next to her and had their leg up and bent in half. It looks huge too, but it's probably just an illusion. Maybe it's a big, flesh colored pillow ,who knows.


OP was searching for eastern European girls a while back so this one could a Chernobyl chick from ‎Pripyat Ukraine.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

losthismarbles said:


> Omg that's the first thing I was thinking. What is up with that leg there? I kept trying to attach it to the girl but that isn't working, so then I was thinking it wasn't a leg but it really looks like a leg. It must be someone else's leg. This is going to drive me nuts what is that!


I think it is but the camera angle is weird and its doing a fisheye thing.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I think it is but the camera angle is weird and its doing a fisheye thing.


But then why does the rest of the picture look normal?
Will this mystery every be solved??

OP you really need to meet this girl to let us know if she has any extra legs or arms.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

losthismarbles said:


> But then why does the rest of the picture look normal?
> Will this mystery every be solved??
> 
> OP you really need to meet this girl to let us know if she has any extra legs or arms.


Those camera lenses are tiny and her leg was probably quite a lot closer than the rest of her body. Maybe it's fake too, either way the only way to really tell is to get more information.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

gumballhead said:


> Maybe that's the drawback, she has a giant leg growing out of her torso. She has a pretty face, but that extra leg might get in the way.


this is one of the funniest comments I've read here. THank you. 
:haha


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Dude why you posting my girlfriend on here?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

It's probably her leg, just the angle that looks weird. When you fold your leg up the calf muscle expands. I think it's her left leg with the foot pointed to the right. Because the leg is angled downward the gravity is pulling her thigh is away from the camera in the direction where her bed is.

OP can you ask this girl to post her legs on sas so we can get this matter solved?


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sorry dude but you've automatically friendzoned yourself by posting in this section.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

She's not a bot or fake profile is she? If not then go for it.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

You are sure that it is not an online sex-chat, where you pay for then getting undressed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

